# Integrity REO Solutions out of Texas



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Any experiences?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I see your from CT, do yourself a favor and watch out for companies cold calling you on rehab and lord knows what else they claim to be extremely important, yada yada, also ignore any Craigslist add claiming riches etc-always plug a business name into google and see what comes up-the thieves tend to be prominently displayed:jester:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

I completely agree, and I own Integrity REO Solutions


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Beware of Integrity REO Solutions. You may get paid, but I have done work for Doug Williams and while I was paid for many work orders, a portion of the work I did has yet to be paid, and it's a year later. I have even made offers to settle with him for 50% of what he owes me, and still have received no response to my reaching out to him. My advice: If you want to work in this business, work directly for a realtor or a national field service company such as MCS or LPS. Do not work for regional contractors such as Integrity REO Solutions. You will get burned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

*Good Advice.*

That's good advice -- working directly for the source. It is difficult to get on the vendor list for LPS directly: they like to keep their contractors to a minimum. I also recommend Field Asset Services and Altisource.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Doug's reply to my concerns with his company, and numerous companies like it illustrates the lack of care about paying their bills. Notice something missing in his glossy reply: there's nothing about thousands of dollars he neglected to pay me for dozens of work orders where I spent thousands of my own money and time earning. This doesn't happen when you're dealing with larger companies with legitimate accounting departments or realtors who have a reputation to uphold and a license to maintain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Dennis Kirkpatrick has a strong reputation, and the whole time he worked with me I wad able to effectively service what I mistakenly thought were good clients. It's unfortunate for both of us that we put a great deal of effort and hard work into building rapport with people who were crooks. I have countless invoices that have not been paid despite good results. 

I don't male it a secret that I cannot pay when I do not get paid. I am wiser now with vendors and we have this discussion up front. When I first started, however, I did whatever it took to keep from drawing unemployment  I started with no capital, just experience.

Now, I have a pretty good system in East TX and in sOme other states. 

Dennis, I'd love for you to help me handle the enormous amount of work available from FAS in East TX. But, I gather you would not be interested. I respect you and your business.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Idrivalti,

Sorry to hear about your experience. I don't have a "dog in this fight" but I do have an OPINION!

This is exactly the problem with the P&P "industry". People who NEVER should have attempted to start a business off the backs of others. When most business owners start their endeavors they have a reserve fund (savings) to pay for the labor and/or expenses associated with the business. It sounds to me that someone started a business and won't pay YOU (probably others) for the poor business decisions HE made (poor clients). 

We went through this 1 time (yes only ONCE). We contacted the State Atty Generals Fraud Division who went after the company. The said company had to take out loans to pay us and others who had not been paid. They didn't last 3 months after we were paid.... Poor business plan didn't include paying the contractors who did the work. 

NOW if your work orders that were completed were Federally Backed loans (FHA, HUD, Fannie, Freddie etc etc) there is also Federal Charges that the Atty General will suggest. In our case the Atty General contacted the SEC, the Federal Trade Commision and the US Postmaster Generals Office.

It really got messy till EVERYONE was paid and there are still charges pending on the Company Owner....Not settled yet after 4 years as far as I know. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Doug, thanks for validating me and my opinion of your business model. If I wanted FAS work, I would go sign up with them and make 20-25% more money. And then I would actually get paid 30 days after the work was turned in. lol

Fremont, I'm glad you got your money. Unfortunately, guys like me are out doing the work ourselves. I simply don't have the time to go chasing money. It'll cost me far more time and money to pursue Doug in court or other means, than I will ever gain in a worthless judgement- that I would surely win. I can simply point out this company and others for what they are, and hope that others don't fall prey. Like I said before, if you want to do work in this business, do not do it unless you can afford the credentials/proper insurance that the legit. companies require. Otherwise, you will lose far more than what those credentials cost you ($3000 or so per year) working for yahoos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Idrivalti,

I know your concern on expense and time BUT the ATTY General costs you nothing...well at least in my State. I would check.

Expense is Expense and Profit is Profit....don't let either go to waste is my motto!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

integrityreo said:


> Dennis Kirkpatrick has a strong reputation, and the whole time he worked with me I wad able to effectively service what I mistakenly thought were good clients. It's unfortunate for both of us that we put a great deal of effort and hard work into building rapport with people who were crooks. I have countless invoices that have not been paid despite good results.
> 
> I don't male it a secret that I cannot pay when I do not get paid. I am wiser now with vendors and we have this discussion up front. When I first started, however, I did whatever it took to keep from drawing unemployment  I started with no capital, just experience.
> 
> ...


Business Ethics 1A-
When you hire someone and they perform work for you in good faith you need to pay them regardless of whether or not you are paid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

integrityreo said:


> Dennis Kirkpatrick has a strong reputation, and the whole time he worked with me I wad able to effectively service what I mistakenly thought were good clients. It's unfortunate for both of us that we put a great deal of effort and hard work into building rapport with people who were crooks. I have countless invoices that have not been paid despite good results.
> 
> I don't male it a secret that I cannot pay when I do not get paid. I am wiser now with vendors and we have this discussion up front. When I first started, however, I did whatever it took to keep from drawing unemployment  I started with no capital, just experience.
> 
> ...


 Wow, you are one of those pay when paid azz's, huh? My advice is build an operating account or have a better draw system before you sub work out.

It is more than a bit unsettling you just openly admitted to being a crook. :no:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Integrityreo (?)-Guys that work for me are regular working stiffs with bills and kids and most live check to check. You really think I'm going to make them wait 60+ days for their pay, and then maybe on day 61 tell them they don't get a check because the regional stiffed me? LOL.

I pay my guys when the job is done because they earned it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No offense-Guys and companies like yours are not worth risking my time or investment.

And recommending FAS to anyone other than to an enemy throws up a big red flag in my book.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

integrityreo said:


> Dennis Kirkpatrick has a strong reputation, and the whole time he worked with me I wad able to effectively service what I mistakenly thought were good clients. It's unfortunate for both of us that we put a great deal of effort and hard work into building rapport with people who were crooks. I have countless invoices that have not been paid despite good results.
> 
> I don't male it a secret that I cannot pay when I do not get paid. I am wiser now with vendors and we have this discussion up front. When I first started, however, I did whatever it took to keep from drawing unemployment  I started with no capital, just experience.
> 
> ...


From your post I gather several things:

1. You need to immediately change the name of your company.
2. When you say "whatever it took," you apparently did not adhere to any moral or ethical principles (definition of integrity) in your actions.
3. You say you started with no capital, just experience. You should have known it is vital to start a business, ESPECIALLY in this industry, with capital. That kind of knowledge comes with experience..
4. Why would anyone want to work with you considering your business practices AND the fact that you're just another crooked, unintelligent middleman?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm with Jaws. I pay the guys "I" hire. Not their problem if I get stiffed. You think those guys will continue with me under the idea, if i get paid then I'll pay you? This is my biggest concern in the business, hoping to get paid for services rendered from someone i've never met who lives thousands of miles away. I've done a little work for Doug, and have been paid, but hearing his "oh well" reason for not paying someone "he" hired is a big red flag and I won't take that chance in the future. Last year had a big blow out with a company who took 60-90 days to pay me for work completed. They said they would not pay me until they were paid. My stance was "you" hired me, "you" pay me regardless. I cut ties with them even though I eventually was paid in full. 90% of my work is with REO Brokers and homeowners who I can see face to face and have much easier recourse if a problem with payment arises.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I understand that companies wait 30 -60 days to pay, however; whenever I first speak with a company I am upfront with them. If we don't receive payment within 60 days we lien the property no matter what and we do not accept "paid when paid".
Also now if a company contacts us, before we even consider doing any work for them, they need to complete a new vendor credit request from us. ( it is a form with 3 references as to their credit worthiness). Because technically as a business you are extending credit to them.
I have had 2 companies tell me "sorry we don't give out that information". Ok thanks but then we can't accept work from you.
My biggest thing is if there are companies out there that keep screwing contractors and everyone knows of them then DO NOT do work for them. Plain and simple.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

monumentinc said:


> Business Ethics 1A-
> When you hire someone and they perform work for you in good faith you need to pay them regardless of whether or not you are paid.


Yes. That's how it works with us. A check is cut as soon as they've completed what they were requested to do. After that, it's our responsibility to ensure we get paid. 
I wonder if employees who processed the unpaid orders were later docked? I doubt they were.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> Yes. That's how it works with us. A check is cut as soon as they've completed what they were requested to do. After that, it's our responsibility to ensure we get paid.
> I wonder if employees who processed the unpaid orders were later docked? I doubt they were.


Isn't the name "Integrity REO" funny. The worst part is he doesn't even seem to know why this is wrong and likely criminal fraud. 

Maybe we should try that with material suppliers.
"Sorry, but we will not be paying for the wood we bought last month since we didn't get paid for the job, but we would like to order some more this month"


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a feeling integrity reo will not be visiting this forum again anytime soon.

If he is working for FAS and altisource he shall be out of business pretty soon also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

I cannot believe he has the gall to come here and act like he did nothing wrong-I have some words for him but I will not post them here.


----------

